# Veritas Large Spokeshave Kit



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

made one years ago & use it somewhere on just about everything I make. Glad you have one, you'll get much use from it.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice review. I just bought the Veritas low-angle spokeshave (already have the various shapes of their regular SS, use them all the time and really like them). Maybe I should have been a bit more adventurous and gone for the kit. Your wood bodied shave sure looks prettier than the aluminium body one I have…


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

Your project clealy was a sucess. You will no doubt enjoy using it. imade one several years ago using the veritas kit. It is the best spoke have I have. I highly recommend this. It's fun to build and saves $$$$ vs anything that performs as well.


----------

